# Candy A-Z



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Almond Joy


----------



## ghost (Aug 30, 2007)

B - butterfinger


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Charleston Chews


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

D-divinity


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-English Toffee


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

F - Fralingers salt water taffy


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

G - Godiva Gems chocolates


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

H - Hershey's chocolate bars


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Ice Breakers


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

J - Jelly beans


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

K - Kickers super sour gumballs


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Licorice


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

M - M&M's


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Orange slices


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P-pop rocks


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Q - Quench Gum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Rasinettes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

S - Snickers bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tootsie Roll Pops


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-U-NO candy bars


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Velamints


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wispa


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X- Xaier gum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Z - Zero Bar


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A-Anise hard candy. (My dad used to make pans of this)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Butterfinger


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Carmel cremes


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

D - Dots


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-english toffee


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Fudge


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

G-Goo Goo Bars


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-haribos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icecaps


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-juicy fruit


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

K-Kandy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

L-lolly-pops


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

M - Mars Bars


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nestle crunch


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

O - Orange Slices


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol-Peanut Brittle....and I have a no fail recipe....if anybody wants it.....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quench gum


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

R - Raisinettes


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-skittles


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

T - Twix


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-unicorn pops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Velamints


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wrigley doublemint gum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X- Xaier gum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Z - Zagnut


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Almond Joy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-bubblegum


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

C - Candy Corn


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

D - Dots


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

E - ershey Bar (wait a minute, who ate my H?)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

f-fruit pastilles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goobers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hubba bubba


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icecaps


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jelly beans


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

K - Kit Kat


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

l-lollipop


----------



## Wethier (Jul 20, 2012)

M - mars bar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

0- opal fruits


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Peanut M&M's


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

GYM, you forgot N - Nestle Crunch

Q - Queen Ann Chocolate covered Cherries


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

R - Reese's Cups


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-skittles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tootsie Rolls


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-unicorn pops


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

V - Vampire fangs


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

W - Whatchamacallit


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xentos


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie chocolate bar


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Z - Zagnut


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A - atomic fireballs


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Butter finger


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-crunchie


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

D - Dum Dum Pops


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

E - Everlasting Gobstoppers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

f-fruit roll ups


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

g-gummy bears


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

H - Hard candy


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jolly ranchers


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

K - Kit Kat bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Licorice


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-maltesers


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

N - Nestle Crunch


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

0-orbit gum


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

P - Peanut M&Ms


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quaker mini rice snacks


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

R - Rice Crispy treats


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snickers


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

T - Tangy Taffy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-u-no


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Velamints


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-werthers original


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xentos


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-almond honey nougat


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

B - Butterfinger BBs


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

C - Clark Bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dumdums


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kit-kat chocolate bar


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Lick-em Sticks!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - Mounds bar


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

N - Necco wafers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Orange slices


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

P - Pinwheels


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quench gum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

r-razzles


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

S - Snicker with Almonds


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

T - Toblerone!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Unicorn pops


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

v-violet mints


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

W - Whatchamacallit


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xentos


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-aniseed balls


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

B - Bon Bons


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

C - Candy Corn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dumdums


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-easter egg


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

F - Fizzy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goobers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hubba bubba


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icecaps


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jolly ranchers


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

K - Kandy Korn


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

M - Mars Bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Necrowafers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

O-opal fruits


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peanut bar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quaker mini rice snacks


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

R - Red Hots


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snickers


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

T -Taffy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

U - U-NO Candy Bars


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

V - Velamints


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wispa


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xentos


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Z - Zero bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Almond Joy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-bubble gum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

C - Chunky


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dumdums


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

E - Echo Mint


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-French burnt peanuts


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

G - Gum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Horhound drops


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i-ice-candy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jawbreakers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kinder surprise


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

L - lemonheads


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Mounds


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nougat


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Orange slices


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

P - Peanut M&Ms


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quench gum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

r-rollo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snickers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

t-twix


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

U-NO Candy Bars


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Velamints


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wonka bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xentos


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie chocolate bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-aero


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Baby Ruth


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-crunchie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dumdums


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

E-Egats


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

f-fudge


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goobers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hubba bubba


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icecaps


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jelly tots


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

K - Kit-Kat bar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

l-lollipop


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jawbreakers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kit-kat


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Licorice


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-maltesers


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

N- Nugat (is that how you spell it? lol)


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

O- Orangeheads


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

P - Pez


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Q -Quarter ( what a candy bar used to cost!! )


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

R - Runts


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snickers


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

T-Three Musketeers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Unicorn Pops


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

v-violets


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Whatchamacallit


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

x-xentos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yellow peeps


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zours


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Almond Joy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-bounty


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

C-Carmel Apples


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

d-dime bars


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

E- Echo Mint


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

f-fudge


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goobers


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

H - Hershey Kisses


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i-ice candy


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

J - Jolly Ranchers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kit kat


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

L - Liquorice


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-maltesers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Necrowafers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

o-opal fruits


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quaker mini rice snacks


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Raisinettes


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-skittles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tootsie Rolls


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

U-Unicorn Pops


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

v-violet mints


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

W - Walnettos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xentos


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie chocolate bar


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Z - Zagnut bar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-almond joy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

B - bubblegum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-candy corn


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

D - Dots


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-English Toffee


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

F- fudge


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

G - Garbage can candy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hubba bubba


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icecaps


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jelly tots


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

K - Kit Kat


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

l-lollipop


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

M - Malted Balls


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nougat


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

O - Orange War Heads


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

p-popcorn


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Q - Quench Gum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

r-rolo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

S - Snickers bar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

t-toffee


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

U-Unicorn Pops


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

v-velamints


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

W - Wonderbar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

x-xavier gum


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Y - York Peppermint Patties


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-almond joy


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

B - Black Licorice


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-crunchie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dumdums


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-everlasting gobstopper


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-French Burnt Peanuts


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

g-gummy bears


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Hersheys Kisses


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i-ice candy


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

J-Jelly Beans


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kit-kat


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

L-Lollipop


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-maltesers


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

N-Nougat


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

o-opal fruits


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

P- Polo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quaker mini rice snacks


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Raisinettes


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

S-Skittles


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

t-twix


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

U-U-No Candy Bars


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

v-violet mints


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

W - Willy Wonka bar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

x-xavier gum


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Y - York Peppermint Paddies


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Z - Zero Bar


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

A-apple drops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Baby Ruth


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-cadbury chocolates


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

D-Dairy milk


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-English toffee


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

F-Fudge


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

g-gobstopper


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

H-Hubba bubba gum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i-ice-candy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

J - jelly beans


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

K - Kopiko


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Licorice


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-maltesers


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

N-nestle chocolate bars


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Orange slices


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

p-peanut brittle


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quench gum


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

R - Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

S - Snickers


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

T - Twizzlers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Unicorn pops


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

V-Violet Mints


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Whatchamacallit


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

X-xtremes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yellow Peeps


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zours


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

A-apple jacks


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-black jacks


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

C-Candy corn


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

d-dime bars


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

E-eclairs


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

f-fudge


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

G-gobstoppers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hubba bubba


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

I-Ice Breakers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jelly tots


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kit Kat


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

L-Licorice


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - Mentos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Necrowafers


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

O-Orange slices


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peanut butter cups


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Q-Quench Gum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

R - Rolos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snickers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

T - Tootsie Roll


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Unicorn Pops


----------



## De Caye (Mar 15, 2008)

Velamints


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Whatchamacallit


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

X-Xtreme Sour Belts


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yorkie


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Z-zours


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Almond Joy


----------



## De Caye (Mar 15, 2008)

B - Baby Ruth (Love those!)


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

C-Cadbury Chocolates


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

d-dime bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-English toffee


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

F-fudge


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goobers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-haribo sweets


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

I-Ice Breakers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jelly tots


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

K-kit kat


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

l-lemon drops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Mounds


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nougat


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

O-orange chocolate sweets


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

p-peanuts


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Q - Quench Gum


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

R - Reese Cups


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snickers


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

T- twix


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

U-unicorn pops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Velamints


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

W- wonka bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xentos


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Y-Yogurt Rasins


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Z - Zagnut bar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Almond Joy


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

B-Bubblegum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

C - Charleston Chew


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dumdums


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

E-everlasting gobstopper


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-French burnt peanuts


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

G - Goo Goo Clusters A Nashville made favorite!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

H - halvah


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icecaps


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

J-Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kit Kat


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

L- lime chocolates


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - mints


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

N - NECCO waffers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peanut butter cups


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Q-Quench Gum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Raisinettes


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

S-Snickers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

T - Twix


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Unicorn Pops


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

v-velamints


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

W - Werther's Originals


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

x-xavier gum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y - York peppermint patties


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zero candy bars


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Almond Joy


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

B - Butterfinger


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Crunch bar


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - Dum Dums


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-English toffee


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

F-Fudge


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

G - Gum Drops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Hershey's Kisses


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I- Icebreaker mints


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

J - Jawbreakers


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

K- Kit-Kat


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

L-Lick a stix


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

M - mints


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

N-Necco Wafers


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

O-Octopus Gummies


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P - Pez


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Q-Quench gum


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

R - Rollos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snickers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

T - Twizzlers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Unicorn pops


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P-Pop Rocks


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quench gum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The alphabet has gone astray a couple posts back. 

V - Velamints


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Apparently the alphabet in Oklahoma goes T...U....P 

W-Whatchamacallit


----------

